# rangeley-stratton



## Eaglescout1985 (Nov 25, 2004)

im thinking about heading out for an overnighter in rangeley-stratton.  i wanna do the 16 mile section of the appalachian there.  Also want to see what the military zone is about (if thats possible). if there is anyone who can tell me if this is good hike. also im planning on doing it during the winter.


----------



## trailbiscuit (Nov 29, 2004)

I've hiked this section of the trail from Rangely to Caribou Valley Road...but it was summer.  So, your mileage may vary...but...

It's a beautiful. but rugged section.  It's more difficult than the topo map will lead you to believe.  According to many it is one of the toughest sections on the AT...again in summer.  You will run into some exposed ridgelines, so weather will definitely be a factor

Not sure how many days you plan to spend, but it will be a hearty undertaking.

Good luck.


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 29, 2004)

If you are talking about the military zone on the maps, don't get your hopes up.  There's nothing to see from the trail, and if you try to investigate you may/will get a visit from people with guns.

The AT from Saddleback to the Crockers would be a great hike, lots of open and wild terrain.  You'll be pretty isolated, much of the trail will be unbroken.  I would have serious doubts about planning a 16 mile solo overnight, you may only make half that distance.  Carry enough to spend at least one extra night out.  Snowshoes will be required, crampons will probably be needed depending on which section you choose to hike.

 -dave-


----------

